

Pointer Tagging in Go - babawere
http://blog.chewxy.com/2013/12/10/pointer-tagging-in-go/

======
chewxy
Hey! Thanks for posting this to HN. I'm not quite sure of the code
improvements myself. If anyone could repeat the benchmarks, it'd be great

~~~
kevrone
"Let's say you're an idiot" :)

Very well written. Kudos.

